# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Blue Board Fence Construction

## leegardner78

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me where i can get a fairly detailed desctription of the framework required to support a Rendered blue board fence.
Things that would be helpful would be Material type Eg Steel or Wood,
General construction details
Thanks
Regards
Lee Gardner  :2thumbsup:

----------


## cherub65

what height shall this fence be?

----------


## Bloss

Blue board cement sheet fences to the specifications of the manufacturer of the sheets so all the joints of the sheets must be supported with timber and nailed. The timber studs or rails must be every 450mm. Nails or screws (gal) should be a max of 200mm spacing. For Harditex see; http://www.jameshardie.com.au/products/harditex.html 
Posts can be 90 x90 or bigger TP (H4 min) or could be gal steel and set in concrete 600-800mm or on stirrups to specs of Pryda or stirrup maker.  
Timber must be kiln dried treated pine to reduce shrinking to prevent render cracking and if double sided then rails should be on both sides - best if checked in 10mm or so, but can be just screwed properly or bolted (preferred)

----------


## blute

Remember: 
2.3.4 Ground clearances
Install James Hardie external cladding with a minimum 150mm clearance
to the earth on the exterior of the building as shown in Figure 4 or in
accordance with local building codes if greater than 150mm is required.
Maintain a minimum 50mm clearance between James Hardie external
cladding and roofs, decks, paths, steps and driveways.

----------


## scottenglefield

Excellent post I am in the same position! 
Do you require any sheeting (waterproof membrane) between the wooden frame and the blue board? or doe the board go straight on, without? 
Also is there equipment I can hire to dig the footings I am really not looking forward to digging 600-800mm deep & I guess it nees this to ensure it stays vertical over the years?

----------


## wonderland

good thread!
so the blueboard is not allowed to touch the earth. Would it look funny with the gap down the bottom?

----------

